# Baker orders state government hiring freeze



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Baker orders state government hiring freeze 
Gov. Charlie Baker has ordered an immediate hiring freeze across state government as one of his first steps toward reducing a state budget deficit

http://www.wcvb.com/news/gov-baker-gets-down-to-business-on-1st-full-day/30613136


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

> In a memo to agency heads, Baker said some public safety and direct care positions including social workers would be exempted from the freeze.


Wonder if MSP is one of those agencies.


----------

